# Hylafax not executing bin/notify



## Ben (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,

I installed Hylafax which is running fine so far with 4 USB Modems. What I could not figure out yet is how to make the bin/notify script execute after a fax was sent or tried to be sent. I installed Avantfax to have a webinterface but the notify-script seems never to be executed. Even I set NotifyCmd to bin/notify.php it won't work.

Can anybody help me here or tell me how I can debug Hylafax to find out if there is some error while running the script? If I just run it it works fine.

Thanks for help!


----------

